# USB Bore Scope



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

When I first saw a bore scope being used in a shop they were $300-$500. They're now $75-$100 for a decent one. I came across this USB bore scope today for $20 that you can use with a smart phone, or laptop.

Has anybody ever used one of these? For $20, I might have to get one of these just so I don't have to get down on my hands and knees to find the part I dropped under the bench. As anybody my age knows, DOWN is not the problem..... 

USB Bore Scope $20


----------



## Papaw's Repairs (9 mo ago)

Yes sir I have one similar and I used it the other day . It won't work on my new phone but I keep my old phone for that and my Bluetooth grill alert temp gauge. Lol 😅 . It's good but not as good as the $200 jober . It's nice to have. But if you are going to need it all the time I would spring for the stand alone model.


----------

